# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met HagaZiekenhuis (buitenpoli Wateringseveld)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
HagaZiekenhuis (buitenpoli Wateringseveld)
Dublinweg 1-3
Den Haag

Bezoek de website van HagaZiekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met HagaZiekenhuis.*

----------

